# Cooling fan for 1/18th motor?



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

I run a mini Late Model with a 7.4 lipo and a castle 6800kv motor.

I've tried all sorts of gear ratios and speed timings on the damn thing and the motor just won't stay cool. It always goes up between 200 and 220 degrees after a 4 min run, sometimes even 230 degrees.

My next step is a cooling fan mounted on the motor. Is there any system that's compatible with 1/18th scales? I run a Sidewinder sport speedo and a SR3500 receiver.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Have you tried a heat-sink?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-18th-Mamba-Te...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

I have one that helps dissipate heat.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

I have one on. It goes the whole lengh of the motor. The one you posted looks cool though, and it might be even better than the one I have.


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

hey outlaw, at the store named "thetoyz" the same heat sink come with the built-in fan (part no. #toyz127) and coming soon on market!:thumbsup:

See you friday night

Frank D:wave:


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Cool, that's what I need!


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

I need one to


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Here's an update on the heating problem I had.

We solved it with a new gear ratio rule to slow down the cars a bit, and it helped big time.

Fastest lap with the old open gear rule was 3.53 seconds on a 110 ft run line. The cars were just too fast to race side by side without crashing and motor temps were as I posted earlier. Now fastest lap stands at 3.68, but that little .15 second per lap difference brought motor temps back down to 130F which is at least an 80 degree improvement, also the cars are MUCH more driveable.

So if guys at you track are having major overheating issues think about a gear rule too. It'll help out a bunch.


----------

